# What's on y'all's Christmas list...



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I am wanting a new axle for my trailer and a ninja food processor....shouldn't be to bad on Santa this year


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

I want Hl springs for my brute


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

A go pro Hero 3 black edition and some cash towards next quad.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Since I'm paying for everyone's Christmas anyhow, I bought myself a Contour helmet cam and should be getting some waders.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welder. & Christmas $$ is goin towards a .38 or .357 undercover to carry


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I was thinking about a new pistol also found a couple baby .22 and I mean baby fit in my palm without going outside of it


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

I got everything I need plus some. Just hoping I don't have to work Christmas.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

pistol and iphone ....


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

Can't wait to see my sons face christmas morning.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Some good waders


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

New wheels and tires and maybe sum rear axles 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## bruteforce8989 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lift and springs powder coated and v force John clutch springs


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

Remington R-15 in a 223. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

for my family to be together, happy and healthy. Lost 4 family members in 2012. This year has been a rough one.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

sorry to hear mmelton005!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

i got what i need but wont be spending it with my family this year. i will be working


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> i got what i need but wont be spending it with my family this year. i will be working



That sucks!

---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------



Cal3bCart3r said:


> sorry to hear mmelton005!



thanks man


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

mmelton005 said:


> that sucks!
> 
> ---------- post added at 03:12 pm ---------- previous post was at 03:12 pm ----------
> 
> ...


 
yup havent worked christmas in 5 years and the leap year put me working christmas for the next 4. Kinda suxs but hey, the money gunna b good so i can finally get the 500 in the air! Good thing is im off new years


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> i got what i need but wont be spending it with my family this year. i will be working


Same here. I will be spending Christmas and New Years in Germany working. All I asked for was some hunting clothes.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

X3,, I leave for Brazil on 23 and get on the rig the 25. We usually get Santa to come a little early for the kids. I want it to snow on the 22 about ten inches!! That's what I want for Christmas.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Trying to work out parting with my 24' enclosed and getting a 28' with the extra 1' of height to go behind the motorhome - and hopefully the current motorhome sells so I can transfer tags/insurance to the new one(new to me) and start using it. That would also let me pay some shizz off, which would be the biggest present for me.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

My wife got me an early present for my truck: Edge Insight CTS.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

DLB said:


> My wife got me an early present for my truck: Edge Insight CTS.


Nice. What's it going on?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

mossyoak54 said:


> Nice. What's it going on?
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


2011 Chevy Duramax. Mounted it using an Edge dash mount. The Insight comes with a nice suction cup mount, but I thought it looked a little better this way. 







Sorry, bad picture.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol I ended up screwing my suction cup mount to the pillar if that tells you anything. Looks good man. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

jprzr said:


> New wheels and tires and maybe sum rear axles
> 
> 
> Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


how about New motor. But looking at pop-up campers used and starting on getting another set of terminators and probably layaway an AR too.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

brutemike said:


> how about New motor. But looking at pop-up campers used and starting on getting another set of terminators and probably layaway an AR too.


Ya new motor now. that stuff was what I wanted till I found out the damage and warranty won't cover it 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

*I get stuff all year, so I do mainly for everyone else but I did get a new 6" 6 led 18w back up light for the brute for like $20 off ebay that is bright as ****, *
*I was amazed, if I scrape up a lil more play coin I may get 2 more for the front, things are killer birght.*
*














*​


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

I want an arc welder BAD!! Have some projects in mind and one would be great!!


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Litenyaup said:


> I want an arc welder BAD!! Have some projects in mind and one would be great!!


Lol if you was closer I'd give you one I have a few that are just in the way. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

todbnla said:


> *I get stuff all year, so I do mainly for everyone else but I did get a new 6" 6 led 18w back up light for the brute for like $20 off ebay that is bright as ****, **I was amazed, if I scrape up a lil more play coin I may get 2 more for the front, things are killer birght.*​


​ 

pics?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Go Pro Hero-3 Black and a 2013 Can Am Outlander XTp. Oh...just bought the Go Pro..so its down to the Outy I guess...lol.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

mossyoak54 said:


> Lol if you was closer I'd give you one I have a few that are just in the way.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


Wow that is very generous of you!!


----------

